# Ahab's Repentence



## satz (Jun 3, 2007)

> 1 Kings 21:27-29 And it came to pass, when Ahab heard those words, that he rent his clothes, and put sackcloth upon his flesh, and fasted, and lay in sackcloth, and went softly. And the word of the LORD came to Elijah the Tishbite, saying, Seest thou how Ahab humbleth himself before me? because he humbleth himself before me, I will not bring the evil in his days: but in his son's days will I bring the evil upon his house.



I was just thinking about this... from subsequent chapters we know that Ahab's repentence was either half-hearted or temporary. Yet it seems to be accepted _to a degree _by God. What should we make of this?


----------



## etexas (Jun 3, 2007)

satz said:


> I was just thinking about this... from subsequent chapters we know that Ahab's repentence was either half-hearted or temporary. Yet it seems to be accepted _to a degree _by God. What should we make of this?


Actually I always have wondered about this passage myself. No commentary in my possesion really gives (in my mind) a completely satisfactory answer.....I would love to see one of our PB "gurus" take a shot at this. Thanks for asking this.


----------

